# Sparring against a heavier or taller opponent?



## thelegendxp (Sep 17, 2011)

I've recently gotten into ITF-style, semi-contact sparring (no kicks below waist, punches allowed to the face, but no elbows, knees, or grabs.) Since I am having an overwhelming success against people below and around my weight division, I've been fighting against fellows who are half a foot or so taller or 20 pounds or so heavier. Some of those people always get me because they have a longer reach, and keeps pushing my body back with a side kick, and some of them simply absorb my kick with their mass, and throw a string of punches from high above-which I find it hard to block or dodge. Any help/suggestions? Thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 17, 2011)

One Word: Infighting.
Wait for them to Kick at you; Parry it from the Inside; And LockUp/TakeAway their Advantage of Reach and Range, by practically touching Chests.
Jam their Attacks, instead of Dodging. And so forth.
Focus on Upset Punching and Short Hooks from there. And Clinch if he starts trying to "Push" you with his Fists.
And Yes, I know your not allowed to Clinch, Technically. But all the Referee will do is split you up, and *maybe* take off a Point.
You should have Scored more than he can take away by that point.

And as for them Absorbing Kicks; Hit Harder. And Aim for Bones.
The Referee wont know the Difference, since what youre doing now probably *looks* Light Contact against someone bigger.


----------



## granfire (Sep 17, 2011)

Contact is relative.
What would knock me out of the ring at 5'5" and around 120 pounds won't even put a dent into a guy at 225 pounds and 6 foot something!

I (when I trained) had to spar guys about twice my size on a constant basis. I consider myself blessed they took it easy on me though! 

For starters, wax on-wax off: Don't be where the kick lands. Best block yet! 
Reach can be avoided. Like above, infighting: a lot of the guys with the reach live by it (and die by it!) move in up close, and a lot of them are pretty helpless! (one of my instructors barely breaks the 5' mark! But boy, she is quick and right up on you!!)

Also, moving back and forth does not help you with somebody with long limbs: you have to work the angles! Stay just on this side of legal moving to the weak side. On a frontal attack you are  toast!

Also, if you are short, kicks to the head of a tall opponent might just not be in the books. (unless you do aerials, more power to you!) Hit what you can, make it count: that means if your reach does not allow for head kicks, make the mid section pay (double up, so even the blindest judge can see)

that is basically it: Stay on the move, work the angles and adjust the level of contact to your opponent.


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't stand in front of them and don't fight on a line.  I see this a LOT.  Use angles to cut thier offence, increasing your time frames and safety margins.


----------



## NSRTKD (Sep 18, 2011)

Stay on the inside. At 5'6 and 150lbs, I end up often paired with a 6'7 dude who weighs around 200 but I couldn't be positive on his weight. He also outranks me by a lot of years/belts, but is a great teacher. Sneak inner crescent kicks to his head when his hands are busy! And remember that every hit you take is a lesson in blocking.


----------



## StudentCarl (Sep 18, 2011)

Big people like to use their mass. Avoid going chest-to-chest inside because they will just push you around. When coming in, use angles to avoid their momentum, then kick or hit them from the side. Because your legs are shorter, you should be able to upkick, tight 45 round kicks to the ribs. Just as big people's mass is part of their advantage, momentum is their downfall. Use your mobility to get them to overcommit and make them miss, then you flurry with multiples...kicks and/or punches. Conditioning and speed are the keys to your game, and you must not get caught into a game of strength/power or you will lose. Good luck, as it's a fun game to play.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 18, 2011)

Consider looking at Hapkido or Aikido defenses against kicks.  Defense techniques are always followed by an attack.  Learn to mix them up.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 18, 2011)

When fighting someone taller, I get inside and jam them.  When fighting someone heavier....uh, that never happens to me.  If someone was heavier than me, they wouldn't be able to get into a gi.  But more seriously, work on them from outside, and make them chase you around; most really big guys don't have great endurance; I sure don't.


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, what everyone said, get right in their kitchen.


----------



## seasoned (Sep 19, 2011)

Most above is correct. Don't let them get off the line. It's uncommon for a big opponent to use the angles, they generally go in and out. Once their momentum sets in there could be a problem. Move in with speed and out with angles and circles. 

At 6'2" and 220 pounds I was that big tall guy, the secret that I learned over the years was to learn to move like the smaller opponent.


----------



## No Such User (Sep 19, 2011)

Taller/heavier opponents have very real advantages, you have to work harder to beat them.

If they are so heavy your strikes are ineffective then you must hit harder.

If they are taller and have more reach, you must be able to go deeper into your stances to be able to connect while still keeping one foot alive.

Getting in close and working from the inside is a myth, anything you can do in close they can to.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 19, 2011)

Dal Hampton said:


> Taller/heavier opponents have very real advantages, you have to work harder to beat them.
> 
> If they are so heavy your strikes are ineffective then you must hit harder.
> 
> ...



Mm. Seems to work pretty well.
Especially in Boxing.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Dal Hampton said:


> ...
> 
> Getting in close and working from the inside is a myth, anything you can do in close they can to.



You were doing OK until you got to the last sentance. In Hapkido we tend to move in to the attack. That is one of the things most westerners have to overcome at the beginning. Also some previous MA who tend to think in terms of step back and block, then counter-attack. We tend to block on the way in, then counter-attack. I think a lot of Aikido is the same way, and perhaps classic Jujitsu as well.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 19, 2011)

Dal Hampton said:


> Getting in close and working from the inside is a myth, anything you can do in close they can to.



I disagree; I have had great success working taller opponents at a range where I was able to throw kicks but they could not due to the length of their legs.  I could get full extensions on my punches while they could not, due to the length of their arms.  Moving inside their framework gave me access to the ranges they could not cover well.  Moving outside into their kill zone where they could strike me at will and I could not touch them was murder.  I tend to like to move inside anyway; but with a taller opponent, I get inside as quickly as I can.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 19, 2011)

I know we're talking about sparring, not fighting, but getting in close is a good strategy regardless of your style.  Frequently, people can't strike with good power up close - it sounds odd but it's true.  They need a minimum space to create force behind their punches or kicks, not necessarily being adept with using elbows and knees.  If you don't care about points, the best way to neutralize a lot of people is to enter their space and counter from there.


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 19, 2011)

By the way, for discussion's sake, how would you all try to neutralize a taller guy like me who likes to use push kicks and block/shoves to move my opponent into a disadvantageous posture or position for me to attack?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 19, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> By the way, for discussion's sake, how would you all try to neutralize a taller guy like me who likes to use push kicks and block/shoves to move my opponent into a disadvantageous posture or position for me to attack?



By 'getting inside', I tend to mean right up in your front yard.  You could push me, maybe throw an elbow, but kicking, even push kicks, I tend to doubt.  At that range, if the knee comes up, I hammer it down or move my body to the side or simply push the knee laterally to my outside. If I really see it coming, I punch directly to the hip on the side the knee is coming up on; not only does the knee go down, but I get you off-balance. In the meantime, I'm delivering body blows, which a taller opponent has to crouch or curl up to defend against; they typically have a lot of torso that needs covering.  The taller person's higher center of gravity means his hips and knees are easy for me to reach and hopefully, manipulate.

I've been push-kicked hard by a taller opponent trying to keep me from getting inside, and it can be quite effective; but it has to be fast or I'll slip it like I would a punch; I'm not quick, but I seem to have a knack for catching kicks as they're thrown.  And I *love* to see the look on a tall guy's face when I jam his kick and raise it over his head while moving in with the opposite side straight punch.  He's going over backwards and he knows it at that point.  If a tall guy can effectively keep my outside, they can destroy me.  So I try very hard to get inside those long arms and legs.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 19, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> By the way, for discussion's sake, how would you all try to neutralize a taller guy like me who likes to use push kicks and block/shoves to move my opponent into a disadvantageous posture or position for me to attack?


Well, minor note:
This is a rather Dirty Technique.

Inner Crescent Kick to the Upper Leg (By which i mean, just above the Knee. JUST above). Try and taunt you into aiming (By giving you an "Opportunity") at my Chest, perform the Kick, hooking my leg about half way, which will essentially push you out of balance for a splitsecond, due to the forced stepdown. Then Attack, since this would place me on the Inside. Clinching, if necessary. Legal or not.

For the Blocks and Shoves, double handed blocks and Attacking your Arms - Namely Biceps and Wrists.


Assuming i were going Clean; Quickstepping for the Kicks; Jamming for the Blocks, with the same Double Handed Blocks for Shoves.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 19, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Well, minor note:
> This is a rather Dirty Technique.
> 
> Inner Crescent Kick to the Upper Leg. Try and taunt you into aiming at your Chest, perform the Kick, hooking my leg about half way, which will essentially push you out of balance. Then Attack.
> ...



You just reminded me of a devastating technique pulled out of Isshin-Ryu's Chinto kata; the downward x-block.  I was shown it does not have to be a block as much as a double-handed attack.  Delivered against a rising kick where the knee is still coming up, one hand delivers a hammer fist to the inside of the knee, the other delivers a straight punch to the hip of the same leg.  Those of you who do Isshin-Ryu probably know who taught this bunkai.  It really opened my eyes; if you can deliver an x-block, you can perform this technique and OMG it's a killer.  Imagine having your kick knocked outside (exposing you to all kinds of counter-attacks) while at the same instant, a solid short straight punch to your hip drives you back and downward off-balance.  It's like 'game over' in one counter to a kick.  Victor Smith, you know who shows this one, right?


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 19, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> You just reminded me of a devastating technique pulled out of Isshin-Ryu's Chinto kata; the downward x-block.  I was shown it does not have to be a block as much as a double-handed attack.  Delivered against a rising kick where the knee is still coming up, one hand delivers a hammer fist to the inside of the knee, the other delivers a straight punch to the hip of the same leg.  Those of you who do Isshin-Ryu probably know who taught this bunkai.  It really opened my eyes; if you can deliver an x-block, you can perform this technique and OMG it's a killer.  Imagine having your kick knocked outside (exposing you to all kinds of counter-attacks) while at the same instant, a solid short straight punch to your hip drives you back and downward off-balance.  It's like 'game over' in one counter to a kick.  Victor Smith, you know who shows this one, right?



Assuming Im Visualising this Correctly, I was (Well, WE were) Practicing a Similar Technique last Thursday. In which Case, my Appreciation of Isshin-Ryu has grown a little more


----------



## dancingalone (Sep 19, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I've been push-kicked hard by a taller opponent trying to keep me from getting inside, and it can be quite effective; but it has to be fast or I'll slip it like I would a punch; I'm not quick, but I seem to have a knack for catching kicks as they're thrown.  And I *love* to see the look on a tall guy's face when I jam his kick and raise it over his head while moving in with the opposite side straight punch.  He's going over backwards and he knows it at that point.  If a tall guy can effectively keep my outside, they can destroy me.  So I try very hard to get inside those long arms and legs.



I like the push kick as an offensive tactic in sparring as part of a combo, rather than as a reactive counter.  Get him to cover up top with some punches and then go for the set up push kick.  Even if you don't land it flush, frequently you can get the other guy moving towards a direction you want him too, perhaps off-balanced.  After that, you can close in for a decisive barrage of strikes if you're sparring for points.  It can be really effective if you are near a wall where you can use it to close off one side of the opponent.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 19, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> I like the push kick as an offensive tactic in sparring as part of a combo, rather than as a reactive counter.  Get him to cover up top with some punches and then go for the set up push kick.  Even if you don't land it flush, frequently you can get the other guy moving towards a direction you want him too, perhaps off-balanced.  After that, you can close in for a decisive barrage of strikes if you're sparring for points.  It can be really effective if you are near a wall where you can use it to close off one side of the opponent.



Sounds like it could be quite effective.  It has always seemed to me that most people develop a range they feel comfortable sparring at.  And in my (not expert) experience, it seems to me that taller people tend to want to keep their opponents in the range where they can use their longer legs and arms to best advantage, which is quite sensible.  Being only 5' 10" tall, (which used to be average but now is shorter as people have gotten taller) and heavy, I find I can do my 'best work' way way inside, where those long arms and legs can't develop full extension and power against me.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> You just reminded me of a devastating technique pulled out of Isshin-Ryu's Chinto kata; the downward x-block. I was shown it does not have to be a block as much as a double-handed attack. Delivered against a rising kick where the knee is still coming up, one hand delivers a hammer fist to the inside of the knee, the other delivers a straight punch to the hip of the same leg. Those of you who do Isshin-Ryu probably know who taught this bunkai. It really opened my eyes; if you can deliver an x-block, you can perform this technique and OMG it's a killer. Imagine having your kick knocked outside (exposing you to all kinds of counter-attacks) while at the same instant, a solid short straight punch to your hip drives you back and downward off-balance. It's like 'game over' in one counter to a kick. Victor Smith, you know who shows this one, right?



In Hapkido I learned a cross block to the shin as a defense against a snap kick. The fists are doubled until the forearms contact the shin. It is rather benign to the arms, but tends to be quite painful to the shin. You then open the hands and grab the back of the shin/ankle, lifting it up and to the side, powering it with your left knee, probably dislocating the opponent's knee. Continuing the action as the opponent falls, spin around, fall on the leg, pulling it back, optionally strike the opponent's back with a free elbow.

For dancingalone - Stepping forward to the left as I raise my left hand, I can smash down on your thigh with my elbow, on the pressure point just above the knee. Hard to spar/fight when one leg doesn't want to hold your weight.  EDIT:  Sorry, meant to add the hook of the leg with the opposite hand to ensure I have a target that won't move downward until I release it.

Side stepping forward to the left and hooking your left leg (assuming that is the one kicking, if not reverse this) in my right arm, I can do several variations of what Bill has talked about to throw an opponent backward and step forward into a heel down (axe) kick as he attempts to rise, or grab his knee with my left hand a wrench it left.

If a side kick, I can step back and use a circular strike coming upside down with my knuckles on the ankle bone. Or I can left step forward knife striking the back of the calf with my right hand, while moving my left hand under the leg and sudo striking the front of the leg. As the opponent attempts to remove his leg, my hands are in a perfect position to grab his heel with my right hand, and the top of his instep with my left, pulling his instep down as I push up on his heel. The leg is pulled down and rotated left at the same time. Ankle, knee, or hip, or some combination of the three, will suffer damage.

As with all, directions given for a right kick will work just as well reversed for a left kick.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 19, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Assuming Im Visualising this Correctly, I was (Well, WE were) Practicing a Similar Technique last Thursday. In which Case, my Appreciation of Isshin-Ryu has grown a little more



In Chinto, we have several x-blocks.  Two upper body (open hands) and two lower body (fists).






This is Angi Uezu Sensei performing Chinto.  The block I am talking about comes at 31 seconds and 33 seconds.  I was shown to convert the 'block' (blocking a kick in the 'x' of my crossed fists) into an attack, hammer-fist to the inside of the attacker's knee while at the same moment punching straight down into his kicking leg's hip.  It would look like the same movement; two fists in an X pattern, but instead of blocking the kick, they're attacking from two directions and delivered in two locations at the same time.  Since you are 'turning into the block' you have power generation coming from your own hips to throw those bad boys with a lot of smoke on them.  In our kata, we chamber the fists on the right hip momentarily before turning into the incoming attack (the kick) and delivering with power generated from our hips.

I had it done to me lightly as an example.  It hurts a lot and you have no idea what just happened to you from the point of view of the attacker.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 19, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> In Chinto, we have several x-blocks.  Two upper body (open hands) and two lower body (fists).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats very, very close to what I Learnt. The Main Difference I see is the Stances, and the slightly more "Circular" Flow. And of course, minor Technical Variations.
I dont think i need to go into detail - It does the same thing, at about the same Speed, in *roughly* the same way.

+1 to Isshyn-Ryu


----------



## StudentCarl (Sep 19, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> By the way, for discussion's sake, how would you all try to neutralize a taller guy like me who likes to use push kicks and block/shoves to move my opponent into a disadvantageous posture or position for me to attack?


Start with checking and motion to make it harder for you to read me, but the real key is to parry/slide, using enough angle to deflect your force and get beside/behind you and counterattack. Avoiding your controlling techniques is just as important as avoiding the attacking ones that you're setting up. In the end it's whether I can make you miss and move into effective attacking range.


----------



## thelegendxp (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you SO MUCH everyone for the suggestion! So it seems like the common suggestion is to get closer using the angles! 

I still had some trouble with this heavy guy from the Army who would just stand with his conservative guard, and play boxing everytime I came in, and he himself would not commit to any big movements. Should I have just circled him around until he misjudges, instead of going in with a spinning back kick?

And once I do get closer, I find that I cannot win the boxing game because he would push and kick me while he is fading out, and constantly create more distance even before I can do anything. Any help/suggestions? If you happen to remember a video of a match or anything, it would be GREATLY appreciate it too 

Thank you so much everyone! I now have more confidence in fighting bigger guys, and I shall soon avenge my bloody nose and lips :/


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 19, 2011)

thelegendxp said:


> Thank you SO MUCH everyone for the suggestion! So it seems like the common suggestion is to get closer using the angles!
> 
> I still had some trouble with this heavy guy from the Army who would just stand with his conservative guard, *and play boxing everytime I came in*, and he himself would not commit to any big movements. Should I have just circled him around until he misjudges, instead of going in with a spinning back kick?
> 
> ...



Now you tell us this.

Just DONT get Stuck at an Infighting Range. It can be very, very Hard to Out-Infight A Boxer. Infighting Distance is with your Heads Close, but your Feet about 15-30CM apart (As in, his from yours). Thats a Recipe for being Pommeled.

And Charging in with Spinning Anythings is a Horrible Idea, since it Exposes your Back. 
Like I say, Clinch if you need to. Dont worry about Points. You need to Wear Him Down a bit before you start Engaging.
And Jamming his Attacks will work wonders.
If you arent familiar with Jamming attacks, Google it, or PM Myself, or any of the others whove suggested it. Its a very useful Tactic 

Otherwise, just Remember; The Head is quite possibly the Worst Target. Because you have to Aim Up.
You get more Power in Parallel Strikes. Attack the Pectoral Muscles, and Ribs.
And when you see an Opportunity (As oppose to by standard), Attack the Head.

If he Guards High, Upset Punching.
Guards Low, Midsection Hooks.
Dont rush for the Head, because if his Hands are Low, he can drive them into your Torso.


----------



## StudentCarl (Sep 20, 2011)

thelegendxp said:


> Thank you SO MUCH everyone for the suggestion! So it seems like the common suggestion is to get closer using the angles!
> 
> I still had some trouble with this heavy guy from the Army who would just stand with his conservative guard, and play boxing everytime I came in, and he himself would not commit to any big movements. Should I have just circled him around until he misjudges, instead of going in with a spinning back kick?
> 
> ...



This helps a lot more, as you give us more to work with. #1 is to talk with your master, who knows both of you and can give better specific advice than we can without seeing you and your opponent in action.  It sounds like your opponent understands his advantages and uses them effectively. Two suggestions: 1) protect your head by keeping your guard up, and 2) same angling idea applies for hands and feet. If you stay in front of him, he can hit you with both hands and both feet. Your entries (moving in) should be to the outside whenever possible to take away one of his hands and feet.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 20, 2011)

thelegendxp said:


> Thank you SO MUCH everyone for the suggestion! So it seems like the common suggestion is to get closer using the angles!
> 
> _*Sounds good to me. Be sure to read Cyriacus and StudentCarl  above.
> *_
> ...



Their really is no reason you should fear bigger guys. I think you have identified one of the better tactics - confidence. Use it.


----------

